# Kaufberatung reiner Internet PC zum Streamen auf Fernseher



## Oslek (3. April 2015)

Hallo liebe schlauen Leute!

Könntet ihr mir eventuell eine Kaufberatung zu einem reinen Internet PC zum streamen von Filmen oder Youtube auf dem Fernseher geben?

Er soll wirklich nicht mehr können, keine unnötigen Downloads, ausschließlich das oben genannte!

Ich würde Hardwareversand.de bevorzugen weil mein Haupt PC auch von dort kommt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Christian


----------



## Oslek (5. April 2015)

Push?


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2015)

wenn es nur um einen Empfänger geht, könnte ein Rasberry Pi 2 interessant sein, dort gibt es auch ein passendes Mediencenter-Linux
Alternativ haben einige Smart-BR-Player auch solche Funktionen mit denen man entweder YT oder Filme vom NAS auf den TV Streamen kann


----------



## Rabowke (5. April 2015)

Wie Eni meinte ... Rapsberry Pi mit Kodi oder das FireTV mit Kodi.


----------



## Oslek (6. April 2015)

Aber das Kodi auf das Fire TV zu bekommen ist doch auch wieder ein Akt oder? Ich kenne mich doch damit garnicht aus! ??????


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2015)

ist ja nicht so als wenn man Google fragen könnte, ansonsten dürfte das mit dem Rasberry Pi 2 ganz interessant sein, da gibt es ja auch SD-Karten mit OS drauf schon zu kaufen, was aber auch so nicht wirklich schwer sein dürfte


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2015)

Also, die Frage wäre, was du alles damit machen willst. Du könntest halt zB nen kleinen PC zusammenstellen, mit dem du auch bei Bedarf mehr machen kannst als "nur" Videos abspielen usw.

Die Teile gibt es auch alle bei hardwareversand, am besten die Links aus dem Preisvergleich nehmen und erst am Schluss dann den "Rechner-Zusammenbau" Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen  bei hardwareversand noch dazunehmen, das ist günstiger als per Konfigurator:

CPU AMD A4-5300, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD5300OKHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  30€
Kühler (falls es leiser sein soll) EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  17€
Board Gigabyte GA-F2A78M-DS2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  45€
RAM Crucial DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (CT51264BA160BJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  27€
Gehäuse zB Antec New Solution NSK3100 (0761345-93100-7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Sharkoon MS140 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  25-35€
Netzteil be quiet! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31 (BN140) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  33€

Das sind jetzt 177-187€, dazu kommt noch der Zusammenbau, den bekommst du wg. Ostern zumindest heute noch für nen Euro, siehe der Link ganz oben. Also bist du bei maximal 190€ + Versand.

Die Frage ist dann, was für Laufwerke du brauchst. Ne SSD wäre super fürs Booten und Starten von Anwendungen, da kosten 120-128GB ca 50-60€, 240-256GB ca 90-100€. Ne Festplatte mit 1000GB wiederum kostet 50€, mit 2000GB ca. 70-80€. Und ein CD-Brenner kostet keine 15€. Da musst du halt jetzt noch sagen, was du da gerne hättest.


Am Ende wäre das alles halt ein sehr solider Office-PC, der natürlich  auch alles mit Multimedia und Internet beherrscht, für ca 250€ inkl. 128GB-SSD oder 1000GB-Festplatte. Ich weiß aber nicht, was der Rasperry so alles kann und ob so ein PC da im Vergleich dann trotzdem sinnvoll ist oder nicht.


----------



## Oslek (7. April 2015)

Also da der PC wirklich rein zum Youtube schauen sein soll, brauche ich wirklich nicht viel schnick schnack, also auch keinen Brenner oder Laufwerk, ps4 ist ja auch da...mein Zock PC kann alles was er soll, aber der ist eben in meinem Arbeitszimmer! Für mein Wohnzimmer soll der andere PC sein...

Bei Fire TV bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich da eben die entspannte Benutzeroberfläche vom Desktop habe zwecks Abobox und so...kein Bock nachher mit ner Fernbedienung irgendwelche Videos oder Kanäle suchen zu müssen...

Ist das für meine Anforderungen verständlich ausgedrückt? ^^


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2015)

Oslek schrieb:


> Aber das Kodi auf das Fire TV zu bekommen ist doch auch wieder ein Akt oder? Ich kenne mich doch damit garnicht aus! ������


Wie Eni schon meinte ... Google.

Bei Golem gibt es zum einen eine sehr gute Anleitung, was du mit dem FireTV machen kannst: Workshop: Amazons Fire TV wird zur Multimedia-Zentrale - Golem.de und zum anderen wurde das FireTV etwas offener gestaltet, Workshop: Kodi bequemer auf Amazons Fire TV verwenden - Golem.de , so das du hier sicherlich keine Probleme haben solltest.

Auch deine Forderung seitens Maus & Tastatur lässt sich mit einem FireTV realisieren: Fire TV Tastatur-Empfehlung Logitech K400 mit Standby-Taste

Günstiger kannst du dir ein Media System nicht anschaffen. Sei es vom Anschaffungspreis, benötigte Ressourcen und natürlich auch der Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Bonkic (7. April 2015)

ich schätze mal, dein tv hat keine smart-tv-funktionen? 

ansonsten: wie wärs ganz einfach mit 'nem chromecast.
sollte ja für deine zwecke ausreichen.


----------



## Oslek (7. April 2015)

Ok! Ich werde mir das FireTV kaufen! Ich bin gespannt! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2015)

Viel Erfolg ... wobei du halt wirklich schauen solltest, was machst du, was willst du und was kannst du.


----------



## luki0710 (7. April 2015)

Acer revo one. Ist klein aber fein


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2015)

Der TE hat sich ja nun entschieden ... aber ganz ehrlich: warum empfiehlst du ein Gerät für 500 EUR? Der TE hat doch seine Anforderungen hier recht deutlich beschrieben. 

Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## luki0710 (7. April 2015)

Der Preis kommt auf die Ausstattung an. 
Is aber auch egal


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2015)

Oslek schrieb:


> Also da der PC wirklich rein zum Youtube schauen sein soll, brauche ich wirklich nicht viel schnick schnack, also auch keinen Brenner oder Laufwerk,


 also, irgendein Laufwerk bräuchte ein PC natürlich schon, da muss ja irgendwie ein Betriebssystem drauf 

und ich hatte jetzt auch mit einbezogen, dass Du mit "Streamen" meinst, dass du Dateien vom PC aus "sendest" - DANN wäre eine größere Festplatte halt sinnvoll gewesen.

Aber wenn FireTV alles kann, was du brauchst, dann passt das natürlich. Kannst ja mal posten, ob du damit zufrieden bist.


----------



## luki0710 (7. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und ich hatte jetzt auch mit einbezogen, dass Du mit "Streamen" meinst, dass du Dateien vom PC aus "sendest" - DANN wäre eine größere Festplatte halt sinnvoll gewesen.



Deshalb hab ich mich auch eingemischt da ich dasselbe wie Herbboy dachte.


----------



## Enisra (7. April 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Der Preis kommt auf die Ausstattung an.
> Is aber auch egal



ja super Ausstattung die vollkommen übertrieben ist, so als ob da jemand einen Smart zum Brötchen holen empfiehlst, wo es auch nur ein Fahrrad tut
Ganz ehrlich, aber deine Empfehlungen gehen oft reichlich am Thema vorbei und treffen nicht wirklich etwas, das der User braucht und das wäre in dem Punkt Fire TV oder Rasberry Pi



luki0710 schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich mich auch eingemischt da ich dasselbe wie Herbboy dachte.



ja, nur hat sich der TE dann noch gemeldet und das dann ausgelöst


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, irgendein Laufwerk bräuchte ein PC natürlich schon, da muss ja irgendwie ein Betriebssystem drauf


Seitwann benötigt ein PC ein Laufwerk? 

Gerade du müsstest doch wissen, dass es mittlerweile sehr einfach ist, Windows von einem USB Stick zu installieren.

Wobei man sich natürlich bei dem Anforderungprofil die Frage stellen müsste, ob man wirklich Windows als OS benötigt, und dafür Geld ausgeben muss, oder ob es nicht eine Linux Variante wie Ubuntu vollkommen ausreicht.



> und ich hatte jetzt auch mit einbezogen, dass Du mit "Streamen" meinst, dass du Dateien vom PC aus "sendest" - DANN wäre eine größere Festplatte halt sinnvoll gewesen.


... auch hier muss ich fragen: warum?

Streamen bedeutet doch gerade, dass man eben nicht lokal speichert. Warum wäre bei einem Stream vom PC eine größere Festplatte notwendig? 



> Aber wenn FireTV alles kann, was du brauchst, dann passt das natürlich. Kannst ja mal posten, ob du damit zufrieden bist.


Ich nutz das FireTV mit Kodi und das Ding streamt Medien mit 1080p und TrueHD DTS Ton, der allerdings an meinen Receiver weitergereicht wird zum dekodieren, problemlos.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Seitwann benötigt ein PC ein Laufwerk?
> 
> Gerade du müsstest doch wissen, dass es mittlerweile sehr einfach ist, Windows von einem USB Stick zu installieren.


 Äh: Festplatte oder SSD??? Das SIND Laufwerke....  ich hab nix von OPTISCHEM Laufwerk geschrieben.   



> Wobei man sich natürlich bei dem Anforderungprofil die Frage stellen müsste, ob man wirklich Windows als OS benötigt, und dafür Geld ausgeben muss, oder ob es nicht eine Linux Variante wie Ubuntu vollkommen ausreicht.


 von win hab ich auch nix gesagt, aber auch für Linux brauchst du halt ne SSD/HDD      zumindest wenn du komfortabel und ohne Platzprobleme auch mal was installieren und speichern willst.



> ... auch hier muss ich fragen: warum? Streamen bedeutet doch gerade, dass man eben nicht lokal speichert. Warum wäre bei einem Stream vom PC eine größere Festplatte notwendig?


 Streamen bedeutet erst Mal nix anderes als dass ein Video-Datenstrom "in Echtzeit" anstatt der ganzen Datei auf ein Mal gesendet wird. Das muss aber nicht zwangsweise aus dem Netz kommen, sondern du kannst auch nen Film, der auf der Festplatte ist, zu einem anderen Gerät "streamen". Vlt ist Dir auch der VLC-Player ein Begriff? Das ist eines der beliebtesten Tools für so was. Oder zB schon mal was von DNLA-Server gehört? Da "holt" sich zB ein DLNA-fähiger TV die Filme von einer HDD aus dem Netzwerk, auch ein PC kann dann die DNLA-Inhalte zur Verfügung stellen, das ist dann auch "streamen". Ich wusste ja nicht, was genau er nun meint:  ausschließlich Streaming aus dem Netz oder auch vorhandene Dateien zum TV streamen?


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2015)

Du musst mir das nicht erklären ... trotzdem benötigst du dafür keine Festplatte, um mal deinen Einwand aufzugreifen.

Linux läuft nativ von einem USB Stick, wenn dieser sogar mit USB 3.0 angesprochen werden kann, hast du hier sogar ein relativ schnelles Medium. Aber selbst Linux auf einer SD Karte, Raspberry Pi anyone, läuft ziemlich gut.

Ich glaub mein Setup zu Hause nutzt die Möglichkeiten der Heimvernetzung schon ziemlich gut aus, d.h. ich weiß schon, was ohne große Probleme und/oder Aufwand möglich ist, vorallem abseits von Windows.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du musst mir das nicht erklären ... trotzdem benötigst du dafür keine Festplatte, um mal deinen Einwand aufzugreifen.


 Wenn du Videodateien speicherst und dabei nicht nur 2-3GB, dann macht eine Festplatte sehr wohl Sinn ^^   "Brauchen" vlt nicht, aber das ist nun Haarspalterei, als ob du nicht wüsstest, was ich meine...       klar kann man auch nen 128GB-Stick statt ner 128GB-SSD nehmen, ist doch logisch...  

Aber wenn auch du komfortabel mal einige Anwendungen installieren oder doch im Laufe der Zeit einiges an Dateien speichern willst, finde ich eine Festplatte viel sinnvoller, auch wenn es per Stick "gehen würde". Du bekommst halt viel mehr platz pro Euro mit ner HDD, musst Dir dann keine Sorgen machen, ob dies oder da noch draufpasst. Es mag vlt. dann trotzdem "cooler" sein, es per Stick umzusetzen, aber warum nicht 50€ ausgeben und direkt 1000Gb Platz haben? Welchen Vorteil soll der Stick denn haben? IMHO keinen, außer du bist sicher, dass zB 32GB dicke reichen, denn dann spart man ca 20€ vs einer 1000GB-HDD

Mich würde es allein schon stören, dass dann am PC so ein Teil vorne rauslugt oder dass man extra den Stick hinten anstecken muss, allein deswegen würde ich eine Festplatte bevorzugen


----------



## Oslek (8. April 2015)

Hier ist ja was los! Aber ich glaube ich habe mich doch deutlich erklärt was ich damit machen will... ^^

Alles Safe, für alles andere habe ich ja einen PC womit streamen und sonstiges super klappt!

Ich melde mich zurück sobald ich FireTV ein wenig getestet habe! Bin ja Prime Kunde, da sollte es ja morgen da sein! 

Danke an alle!


----------



## OnlinespieleMax (10. April 2015)

Bin schon gespannt über Deinen Erfahrungsbericht über die Fire-Box! Hoffe Prime hat geklappt, dann hast Du ja evtl. am WE genügend Zeit das Dingens zu testen!


----------



## Oslek (14. April 2015)

Also ich ziehe Fazit, genau das was ich gesucht habe! Ich hab zwar Kodi drauf, sehe aber noch nicht den Nutzen darin, vielleicht kann mich wer aufklären bitte?

Die YouTube App reicht völlig aus und somit kann ich meine Abos vollständig einsehen und die Videos schauen! Top!

Schade das die Twitch App so schlecht ist, da könnte ich noch eine Alternative gebrauchen!


----------



## Rabowke (14. April 2015)

Kodi ist halt ein Medien*center*, der spielt Videos jeden Formats ab, Musik, die von einem DNLA Server / Gerät bereitgestellt wird, Bilder ... und unterstützt natürlich AirPlay. Wobei Airplay bei mir nicht richtig funktioniert, aber ich kann Musik übertragen und damit über meine Anlage wiedergeben.

Andere hingegen haben kein Problem mit AirPlay ... nun ja.


----------

